# créer une macro.... ou autre nom



## architur (25 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

le logiciel pages est sympa, je m'en sers bien, mais je suis obligé de tout sauvegarder en double: sur pages, bien sûr mais pour partager je dois aussi re sauvegarder sous .doc. manip assez fastidieuse quand il s'agit de nombreux fichiers.
existe-t-il un moyen de créer une macro ou un raccourci pour automatiser cette seconde sauvegarde sous .doc?

d'avance merci et joyeux noël à tous!!

Thierry


----------



## architur (27 Décembre 2021)

En gros macro et Mac ne font pas bon ménage !! 
raccourcis????


----------



## zeltron54 (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'avais fait un script pour ça !
voir là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/convertir-plusieurs-pages-en-pdf.1300541/page-2#post-14027753

Utiliser le script du post #28 pour export en word
Utiliser le script du post #30 pour export en PDF


----------



## architur (28 Décembre 2021)

alors Bravo!!
c'est simple et ça fonctionne très bien

Un très grand merci

Thierry


----------



## zeltron54 (28 Décembre 2021)

content pour toi.


----------

